# ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument after emerge world

## tripdog

I get the error "ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument" when I try to mount my encrypted partition.

All I found is that I have to emerge "loop-aes-utils" but the package is not supportet by portage now.

I´m running linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8

Here is the output of lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

capi                   16576  6

capifs                  7944  2 capi

ppp_synctty            10880  0

ppp_generic            21012  1 ppp_synctty

slhc                    9216  1 ppp_generic

raid456               117520  1

xor                    17672  1 raid456

md_mod                 64916  2 raid456

loop_twofish           16128  0

loop                   56716  1 loop_twofish

fcpci                 560128  2

kernelcapi             43264  2 capi,fcpci

pdc202xx_new           11008  0 [permanent]
```

Here is the line in fstab:

```
/dev/md0                /mnt/block_0    ext2            defaults,noauto,loop=/dev/loop1,encryption=twofish256,gpgkey=/mnt/floppy/trash 0 0 
```

dmesg |grep loop

```
loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

loop: registered twofish encryption
```

After the emerge world I did a emerge --depclean, maybe I cleaned a package I still have to use.

Does anybody has an idea?

thanx td

----------

## tripdog

when I try to "make tests" in the loop-AES-v3.2a folder he returns:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test-file1 bs=1024 count=33

33+0 Datensätze ein

33+0 Datensätze aus

33792 Bytes (34 kB) kopiert, 0,00054447 s, 62,1 MB/s

cp test-file1 test-file3

echo 09876543210987654321 | /sbin/losetup -p 0 -e AES128 /dev/loop7 test-file3

ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Das Argument ist ungültig

make: *** [tests] Fehler 1
```

----------

## tripdog

ok, got it.

there is a new use flag ... loop-aes

you have to emerge util-linux with loop-aes use flag, otherwise you´ll have my fault.

greez td

----------

